# is it now safe to travel to Thailand?



## justine (Jun 18, 2010)

good morning people 
earlier this morning i received a call from a friend inviting me up to attend a beach wedding of her cousin Kate :clap2:...it is happening on the 3rd Saturday of July...and while I am afraid to travel to Thailand nowadays (red shirts), I can't let this event pass me by (ok ok I've never been to a beach wedding, please understand the desperation)

now, if I may ask, is it now safe to travel to Thailand?...the event will take place on a resort called Saboey, if I'm not mistaken it's this and it's in koh samui? how far away is this place from the riots? they all will come from bangkok to saboey, but is there an airport in this area so I don't have to meet them up at Bangkok anymore?

Thank You Very Much

lurve,
Justine


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Tried to send reply but i am new member and wouldnt let me?? So to be quick.. get your flight booked. I live in Hua Hin about 2 / 3 hrs from Bangkok and we saw no trouble whatsoever, even at the height of the demonstrations!! Even most of Bangkok was safe.. you just had to be sensible. Koh Samui is a lot further from Bangkok than we are. I have also recently flew into and out of Bangkok with no problems .. the demonstrations didnt encroach on the airport. My family in Europe knew more about the trouble than we did. So get that flight booked and enjoy!!


----------



## MJL (Mar 9, 2010)

mollymonster said:


> Tried to send reply but i am new member and wouldnt let me?? So to be quick.. get your flight booked. I live in Hua Hin about 2 / 3 hrs from Bangkok and we saw no trouble whatsoever, even at the height of the demonstrations!! Even most of Bangkok was safe.. you just had to be sensible. Koh Samui is a lot further from Bangkok than we are. I have also recently flew into and out of Bangkok with no problems .. the demonstrations didnt encroach on the airport. My family in Europe knew more about the trouble than we did. So get that flight booked and enjoy!!


Agree with Mollymonster. Book your flight. I live in NE BKK and the red shirt demonstrations NEVER had any direct inpact on us.


----------



## ti22 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thailand is pretty safe now, there is nothing going on, everyone is going about with their lives.


----------



## justine (Jun 18, 2010)

mollymonster said:


> Tried to send reply but i am new member and wouldnt let me?? So to be quick.. get your flight booked. I live in Hua Hin about 2 / 3 hrs from Bangkok and we saw no trouble whatsoever, even at the height of the demonstrations!! Even most of Bangkok was safe.. you just had to be sensible. Koh Samui is a lot further from Bangkok than we are. I have also recently flew into and out of Bangkok with no problems .. the demonstrations didnt encroach on the airport. My family in Europe knew more about the trouble than we did. So get that flight booked and enjoy!!


thank you, I had fun! the Thais are warm


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

I live in Surin. Book your flight and come and enjoy yourself in Thailand. As with anywhere use common sense. You will be okay.


----------

